# ما هو البديل عن الكترودات جهاز اقتباس اشارة قلب الجنين



## glucose (2 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم

في أحد مشاريع التخرج صادفتنا مشكلة وهي كالتالي:
المشروع هو Ecg للجنين أو ما يدعى بالـ Ctg وبصراحة هو يحتاج 8 الكترودات 5 منها على الجنين (توضع على جلد الأم من الخارج) و3 منها على الأم من أجل الحصول على إشارتي القلبين للجنين والأم وثم المفاضلة بينهما على مضخم تفاضلي بس المشكلة أنو بالسوق سعر الالكترود الواحد هو حوالي 100 الف ليرة سورية أي ما يعادل 2000 $ نرجو المساعدة بإيجاد بديل عن هذه الإلكترودات أو اذا حدا بيعرف بنيتها يمكن نركبها على ايدنا بس كمان الأحسن أنو نلاقي بديل عن الالكترودات لأنو أكيد هالالكترودات مكونة من معادن كتير غالية (فضة - ذهب - تيتانيوم) وإلا ما كان سعرها ارتفع لهالدرجة
ومشكورين سلفاً


----------



## Biomedical (2 مارس 2007)

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

من المؤكد أن هذه الأسعار مبالغ فيها كثيرا ، سعر ال Transducer الواحد لا يتجاوز 900 دولار فقط ، ولست بحاجة إلى أكثر من Transducer إلا إذا رغبت بمراقبة جنينين في نفس الوقت (توأم مثلا) .

ال Transducer الواحد يحتوي على عدد من الالكترودات أو ال Crystals في التركيب الداخلي والتي تتأثر بالأمواج فوق الصوتية ولا يستخدم في تصنيعها أي نوع من المعادن الثمينة .








تحياتي لك .


----------



## eng_mohand (2 مارس 2007)

في نوع من الالكترود يستخدم لمره واحده بس وهو عباره عن لزق , هتلاقيه رخيص 
او ممكن تستعيره او تقوم بتأجيره


----------



## glucose (4 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم
نعم أخ مهند الإلكترود اللي عم تحكي عنو حقو فقط 150 ليرة سورية أي أقل من 3 دولارات بس هاد الإلكترود ما مشي حالو لاقتباس إشارة الجنين

أخ بيوميديكال شكراً عالمشاركة بس يا ترى هاد الالكترود بيمشي حالو لجاز Ctg لأنو كمان المفروض يكون في مفاضلة بين إشارتي القلبين


----------



## Biomedical (9 مارس 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

أعزائي الكرام ،

الالكترودات التي تتحدثون عنها هي لاقتباس إشارة ال ECG وهي رخيصة الثمن وتستخدم لمرة واحده فقط ، ولكنها لا تصلح لمراقبة نبضات قلب الجنين فهي لا تولد ولا تستقبل أمواج فوق صوتية .

الصورة التي تشاهدونها أعلاه (في الرد السابق) هي للجزء المستخدم في اقتباس إشارة نبضات قلب الجنين والمستخدم في جهاز ال CTG .

أما عملية المفاضلة التي تتحدثين عنها ، فهي تتم في جهاز ال CTG نفسه عند معالجة الإشارة المقتبسة .

حتى تتوضح الصورة بشكل أفضل ، قمت بمحاولة تحميل Service manual لجهاز ال CTG ولكن مع الأسف لم أستطع، وذلك للسعة المحدودة والمتاحة لتحميل الملفات في المنتدى .

تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق وتقبلوا تحياتي .


----------



## غضنفر (10 مارس 2007)

الموضع فعلا جميل ونحتاج الى المزيد


----------

